# First fly fishing of the year



## naoki (May 5, 2018)

My son has been waiting for the day! We slipped into the waders, and dipped our toes into the ice cold water. It was slow at first, and I almost gave up, but my son was more determined. Arctic graylings are so beautiful. It is a weird time of year when we can do either ice fishing or fly fishing. Indeed he had a blast with ice fishing last weekend.




First fly fishing of this season on Flickr




First fly fishing of this season on Flickr


----------



## troy (May 5, 2018)

Fly fishing is not easy!! Very tallented little guy, that development couldn't happen without excellent parenting!!


----------



## abax (May 5, 2018)

Yaaaay for the kid! My mother tried to teach me to fly fish and ended up
getting my line out of trees and bushes most of the time.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2018)

:drool::clap::drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2018)

good for him


----------



## Ray (May 6, 2018)

Fantastic, Naoki.


----------



## chris20 (May 6, 2018)

Nice catch!


----------



## emydura (May 7, 2018)

That's a striking looking fish. Stunning markings and fins.


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2018)

He is so into fly fishing, or anything to catch/see creatures/fungi/plants. I guess that's what happens if parents are both biologists. My father took me for fishing frequently, so it is great to re-live my childhood, but from a different perspective. If he can put a part of his efforts into his violin practice, ....

David, arctic graylings are amazing in so many aspects. They are beautiful, they migrate (not well-known where they go during the winter), they can live in amazingly small streams. They are pretty tough and good fighters.


----------

